
Meat is piling up in US warehouses as production grows and exports slow - sogen
https://www.wsj.com/articles/meat-piles-up-as-production-grows-and-exports-slow-1532268000
======
neonate
[http://archive.is/2Op62](http://archive.is/2Op62)

